# 2012 Registration is OPEN ~ NOAA!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/100PERCENT.html

100% payouts the day you fish return in 2012!

ALWAYS paying top 10 checks regardless of field size, making for a $6000 first place return on just 60 teams!

Awaiting confirmation on Manufacturer bonus monies - Vic's is back in for an added $500 for a win in their rigs!

Both ONLINE credit card entries and MAILED registration is currently available *up to the first 60 paid teams for each event*.

Mosquito April 21st opens the season- we have sold this event out each year, most recently by early Jan. 

If Madness was any indication, this first NOAA could go fast...???

Contact Santa quick!

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

... likely to fill soon,possibly before the Rodmakers Shop DoBass 2012 LIVE review of all events: 

http://www.dobass.com/RODMAKERSSHOP/strongsvilleOHIO.html

History suggests once the midpoint hits the entries begin full force.

Online pay by credit available as well as print and mail forms:

http://www.dobass.com/100PERCENT.html

Light winter continues to hold- the early Mosquito events could bring stunning field weights in 2012!

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Don't flinch! Online registration remains OPEN currently...

http://www.dobass.com/2012WEBFORMS/NOAA/NOAAOFFICIALRULES2012.html


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Other 2012 NOAA events are available for online processing

Please select carefully for the event which you are registering and according to your 2012 annual membership status.

See everyone Feb 04 1PM Rodmakers Shop!

nip


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

the last 20 went fast...


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

As anticipated and promoted for over a month - *NOAA Mosquito#1 sold out* quickly.

On my end though, worked out perfectly with just one entry dated 1/20/12 received today filling the final spot!

No returns at this time, but if your team is not indicated on the roster below 
http://www.dobass.com/updateddailyroster.html
and you know it's in the mail- help out with an email ahead of receipt to 
[email protected] with instructions on what you desire to be done with your entry...

1.Mail back/return
2.Destroy check
3.Apply to another NOAA event NOW

Other critiques on what to do with your entry are generally not appreciated 

There is no waiting list for NOAA. A lottery draw of those present and ready to fish will be conducted the morning of 4/21 for any dropout spots.

Each year it seems we loose a team or two the morning of the first event- show up and it could be yours.

*All other 2012 NOAA events are currently OPEN for online credit registration or mailed entry*

http://www.dobass.com/2012WEBFORMS/NOAA/NOAAOFFICIALRULES2012.html

Note Mosquito#2 in July is nearly half full....

nip


----------



## booyah (Oct 11, 2004)

I so forgot about getting in for the 1st skeeter tourney of Rorys. Then I seen this guy wearing a full body sandwitch sign advertising it at the IX center Sports Show . And I'll be darn if it wasnt Nip...LMAO...Troy and I are glad we got in on time...cya soon guys!!
Walt


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Glad you got the sandwich board reminder Booyah!

There were several disappointments with Mosquito#1 despite all of our efforts to the contrary on DoBass, here and Facebook to keep all updated with the progression. 

It is not uncommon to receive 20+ entries in a day.

SO...

Please note NOAA Mosquito#2 July 14th now has only 28 teams remaining as of today- as always, both online and mailed registration is available.

http://www.dobass.com/2012WEBFORMS/NOAA/NOAAOFFICIALRULES2012.html

NOAA is first received/paid, first in, up to 60 - no wait list

Spring soon >>>>>>!

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Nip

I sent payment today for mosquito 2, but forgot to put member names on the papal memo. Can u send me a pm or email?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Nevermind rory.....i got your email. Thanks we are all good

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

As of current- SEVEN team positions remain.

Online registration is currently OPEN at this time and may close at anytime.

Looks as though this one will fill prior to the DoBass informational meeting for ALL anglers at Rodmakers Shop this Saturday 2/4 at 1:00PM

Register here before it's closes:
http://www.dobass.com/2012WEBFORMS/NOAA/NOAAOFFICIALRULES2012.html

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Two positons remain after mail call- ONLINE PAYMENTS remain active at this time, paypal timestamp determines final two spots 

Note I will not access information from 12:30 on until 5pm today - after the first two are received it may appear it remains open- any entries post 60 teams, will be refunded via paypal in full.

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

*The remaining 100% NOAA's for 2012...

Berlin 6/09

Berlin 8/11

Chautauqua NY 8/26*

History suggests berlin 6/09 will meet a full field at some point. If you plan to fish...choose wisely. 

Hopefully Mosquito full fields have inspired anglers to plan ahead, solidify your teams and promptly register to avoid missing the capped fields. 

Follow this method... and skip all fees by mailing your registrations.

Much appreciation to all anglers again for a "rather" smooth process.

Spring...48 days 

Don't forget the KSU Thaw 3/31: http://www.fishksu.com/

nip
www.dobass.com


----------

